# Suggestions for areas to live in?



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Fiance will work in Soho, near Tottenham Court Station. We are looking on rightmove dot com website for places to rent. 

1.Please suggest areas , cities, towns, etc that are safe and residential for 2 thirty something adults with no kids . We don't need places to party but prefer places with parks closeby and low crime. Access to shopping (groceries) quaint shops and restaurants , etc would be nice but top priority goes to commute to Tottenham Court not more than 20 mins by tube or train.

2. We also have two 2 year old cats, our pride and joy and they are neutered. Would that be a disadvantage in terms of renting to us? We can bring photos of our cats and we do have a solid job offer making decent money.

3.How can we tell from adverts that the landlord or letting agent would take cats or not? What sort of a reasonable deposit can we be expected to put down?

4. Rent would be maximum 1500 pounds per month and apartments, flats or houses would be suitable. 

5. What about places to avoid? We know very little about places to live in London and would appreciate all sorts of tips about what to look out for and avoid. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

London is 659 square miles. Get a tube map and a map of London and start by looking at things along the Central Line probably west from Shepard's Bush where you'll be able to get a 1 bedroom for sure and possibly a 2 bedroom for £1500/mo. Along the Northern Line you can look at Clapham.

To be honest, most landlords aren't going to be thrilled to have pets and I've never seen an advert welcoming them so expect to have to negotiate. You'll probably need to put up an extra deposit.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> London is 659 square miles. Get a tube map and a map of London and start by looking at things along the Central Line probably west from Shepard's Bush where you'll be able to get a 1 bedroom for sure and possibly a 2 bedroom for £1500/mo. Along the Northern Line you can look at Clapham.
> 
> To be honest, most landlords aren't going to be thrilled to have pets and I've never seen an advert welcoming them so expect to have to negotiate. You'll probably need to put up an extra deposit.


Thanks Nyclon for prompt reply. Yeah, I don't expect the welcome wagon for pets. I am prepared to negotiate 

Someone suggested looking at Leyton , east london but with a 20 min tube ride. Know anything about Leyton and its merits or demerits?

I will do as you suggest but if anyone can suggests actual names of towns etc that would be helpful.


----------



## Kaladran (Jun 21, 2012)

I was actually in a very similar situation to you this past month. I'm working in the exact same area with the same budget and profile. The only difference was that we have a dog and so we were trying to find a place with a garden. As a result we had to go a bit further out (to Bromley) to find something that really suited our needs. From there is will take me about an hour to get to work which is fine by me. 

A site that you can try is Where to buy a house on London's commuter routes - commute times and house prices, here you can enter your desintation, desired budget, and desired commute time and it will tell you what districts to try. Once you've found a few areas what I would do is start looking at the realtor websites, Rightmove was my favorite and start getting a feel for what is on the market. The one issue is that many realtors do not take their properties off of Rightmove and so you end up phoning up for properties that are already taken. 

Some other suggestions, are to always phone the realtors do not use the email tool in Rightmove, we never had a single person respond to us when we emailed. Second you need to move quickly before finding our place I was looking at Rightmove daily to see what had been added in the past 24 hours, the nice places can be taken up fast so the quicker that you can setup a visit the better. 

Regarding the cats, we found our dog and cat did limit us a bit but it was not too drastic. Whenever we called to ask about a property this was our first question to the agents, sometimes they would check (and not phone back... you may need to follow up) and sometimes they could answer right away. Be ready to pay for a higher deposit or to offer to have the carpets professionally cleaned once you leave. For us this meant leaving a deposit the equivalent of 2.5 months of rent (£3750 if you had a property that was £1500 per month), high but not terrible. If you are both non-smokers, have no pets, and will both be employed then you should be seen as desirably tenants, so don't be too worried about the cats.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Kaladran,

I sure appreciate your reply about how to deal with rightmove. 

About the areas to live in, can u suggest any towns given the info that was stated in my first post ? We would prefer a 30 min maximum commute to get to Tottenham court station where he works from where we will live. 

I am not looking for a job but will start a Uk pte ltd company once I am settled. So it will be the fiance's salary and job offer for the two of us and the cats for the time being. We both are holders of Swedish passports.


----------



## Kaladran (Jun 21, 2012)

MultiCrayon said:


> Kaladran,
> 
> I sure appreciate your reply about how to deal with rightmove.
> 
> ...


As I've only been here for about a month and a half I'm still getting used to the areas. From what I've seen though a 30 minute commute is fairly short and means you will need to stay fairly close to central London. Currently I am in Greenwich (before we move to Bromley) and while it is close and only one train ride to Charing Cross it still takes me about 30-40 minutes door to door. Naturally the further you go out the better the place you can find. Closer to the center even small places can be very expensive you 1ill find things for 1500£ per month but they may not be that nice. 

Some questions that will help are, what type of flat are you looking for? 1 bedroom? Anything you really need e.g. my wife and I wanted a nice modern kitchen and a modern bathroom (with a standing shower). Are you used to more suburban or urban living?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Property websites like rightmove, primelocation, zoopla and findaproperty are good to research what's available in areas that you're interested in, what estate agents cover the areas and what kind of prices to expect. The listings are not always fresh. For that, you will have to go to the estate agent's websites and contact them directly. The London rental market moves very quickly.


----------



## sarahnz (Sep 6, 2012)

​9 yrs ago when we lived in London, we lived in Belsize Park. It is absolutely gorgeous there and surrounded by parks, including the huge hampstead heath and glirious primrose hill. It's an easy 15- 20 min by tube to tottenham court but you can walk too (I used to regularly) or go by bus. It's pricey but you'd get 1 bedroom and maybe 2 for your budget.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tottenham Ct Rd is fairly central. With just a 20 min commute, you aren't even going to get far into the suburbs let alone into other towns. 

It looks to me that you need to get you butt on a seat in front of a computer screen and start doing some serious planning. Use Google Earth or Maps and use street view to look at various areas, Look at the London Underground Map and use the tfl (transport for London) websites to check on journey times. The eastern end of the Central Line will take you out towards and into Epping Forest (You need to get out beyond Leytonstone to be able to find a half decent area.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all for very useful info. 

I am actually flying out in a week and a half to London from Sweden and start checking out actual rentals. Right now, I need to narrow down the towns and cities where I will be visiting so I can actually spend time actually zeroing on the apts in the cities I will already have decided on. Right now, I have no clue about the actual places, their location and proximity to Tottenham Court or Soho. That is why I rely on people who are actually on the ground right in London and I appreciate all tips. 

A few more questions.

1, I am prepared to put down first, last, and pet plus security deposit. *What do letting agents require?* We don't have a UK bank account yet, just a swedish bank account, a bank that does have branches in the UK (Handelsbanken) 

2. Are the leases typically for 6 months or one year? What do they mean when they say Long term lease, how long is long term? 

3. Once I get my private limited business up and running, we can then afford more for rental and possibly even buy a place in the next year, once we get to know the different areas a bit more. Till then 1500 pounds is the max we will spend.

I do appreciate the tips so please keep them coming! Everyone may have a different suggestion and that will surely add to what I can gleam and read online.


----------



## Kaladran (Jun 21, 2012)

MultiCrayon said:


> Thank you all for very useful info.
> 
> I am actually flying out in a week and a half to London from Sweden and start checking out actual rentals. Right now, I need to narrow down the towns and cities where I will be visiting so I can actually spend time actually zeroing on the apts in the cities I will already have decided on. Right now, I have no clue about the actual places, their location and proximity to Tottenham Court or Soho. That is why I rely on people who are actually on the ground right in London and I appreciate all tips.
> 
> ...


1. Agents (at least the ones we spoke to) were not overly bothered that we had 0 UK credit. If I recall correctly the standard deposit is for 1.5 months, there will be some agent fees but it should not be too severe.

2. Typical long term leases are 1 year, you could get a 6 month break clause but I have no experience though so hopefully someone else here can advise you on that. 

Something to note when considering the rent is that you will also need to pay utilities as well as council tax for the flat. Combined this is usually another 200+ a month.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Kaladran said:


> 1. Agents (at least the ones we spoke to) were not overly bothered that we had 0 UK credit. If I recall correctly the standard deposit is for 1.5 months, there will be some agent fees but it should not be too severe.
> 
> 2. Typical long term leases are 1 year, you could get a 6 month break clause but I have no experience though so hopefully someone else here can advise you on that.
> 
> Something to note when considering the rent is that you will also need to pay utilities as well as council tax for the flat. Combined this is usually another 200+ a month.


Great tip Kaladran, thanks. What percentage is the council tax calculated on? 
How did you pay for your security deposit? I presume one must pay 1st, 2nd , security deposit and pet deposit in one lump sum in order to secure the apt? 
Does one do a bank transfer or what does the letting agent require?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As mentioned, you will have no credit in the UK. The previous poster was lucky, but you should be prepared to pay 6 months rent in advance in addition to a security deposit of about 6 weeks on top of whatever might be required for having a pet.

Suggestions for areas to look are fine, but the best way to know whether an area is right for you is to spend some time getting to know it yourself by walking around.

A short term lease will be for 6 months or less and the rent is usually higher. Long term leases are 1-2 years. Negotiating is acceptable within reason but again, be prepared to act quickly as properties get snapped up.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Council tax varies by borough and is roughly based on the size and value of the property. Until you know where you're going to live it's just a guess but probably between £90-150/month.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your tenancy is likely to be Assured Shorthold Tenancy (AST), which by law should run for the minimum of 6 months (initial term). It can run for less but the landlord will lose their legal power over the tenancy. Some agreements run for the initial period of 12 months. This is often good as it gives both renter and landlord security - for the former the terms of the tenancy such as rent won't change for a year, and for the landlord it gives them year's guaranteed tenancy and rental income. What happens after the initial period can vary, but if neither party decides to renew it, it rolls into another tenancy . So the tenancy will carry on on the same terms, and the notice period will be set at the interval by which rent is paid. So if you pay monthly, you can leave your tenancy after giving a month's notice, just as the landlord can if they want you to leave or want to sell the property. It's called periodic tenancy. Or at the end of the initial period, the landlord can renew the tenancy, in effect starting another 6 or 12-month AST, with a possible change of terms such as increased rent. The law governing AST is the Housing Act 1988 and subsequent revisions.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Many thanks Joppa and Nyclon ! 

So if we pay 6 months deposit, plus first and last and pet deposit, they will hold all that money for a year if we sign a one year lease? If that is the case, we are prepared, we got money in the bank but that is a lot of money to be held hostage.

Will a bank transfer work for all that money mentioned above? A bank transfer will take a few days from Sweden. 

Since I am not married to my fiance yet and we have our separate accounts with one joint bank account, I need to be sure we have enough money in that joint account in order to execute the transaction smoothly. 

We are registered partners under Swedish law, but what do I have to prove to the UK authorities, letting agents etc that I am a legal registered partner?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MultiCrayon said:


> Many thanks Joppa and Nyclon !
> 
> So if we pay 6 months deposit, plus first and last and pet deposit, they will hold all that money for a year if we sign a one year lease? If that is the case, we are prepared, we got money in the bank but that is a lot of money to be held hostage.


What you pay is, say, 6-month rent in advance (since the tenancy is for a minimum of 6 months, you won't get any rent back should you decide to leave earlier). Deposit is something quite separate. It may be set, for example, at month's rent, but it will be kept in a separate account (by law) and you can request its return at the end of your tenancy. The landlord or their agent is obliged to return it, minus an amount towards any damage caused or extra cleaning required. After the initial period, provided your tenancy has been satisfactory, you will start paying rent monthly in advance (usually) by bank transfer called standing order.



> Will a bank transfer work for all that money mentioned above? A bank transfer will take a few days from Sweden.


Until you open a UK bank account. Some private landlords prefer to receive the initial rent and deposit in cash on the day tenancy agreement is signed. 



> Since I am not married to my fiance yet and we have our separate accounts with one joint bank account, I need to be sure we have enough money in that joint account in order to execute the transaction smoothly.
> 
> We are registered partners under Swedish law, but what do I have to prove to the UK authorities, letting agents etc that I am a legal registered partner?


There is no legal registered unmarried partnership in UK, except for same-sex couples (civil partnership). But an unmarried couple shouldn't present any problems for landlord, letting agent or anyone else. They will probably ask you to become joint tenants and sign the tenancy together, so that in case you split up, they can demand the rent due from either of you (joint and several responsibility).


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

I suppose it will be ok for me to go to the UK and sign the rental agreement on our behalf and pay the monies accordingly if the fiance has to remain in sweden to work the days left at the current employer here ? I will be using and bringing his job offer since i don;t have a job presently. Will I run into problems without him being present? Do I need to bring his passport or EU ID as proof we are doing joint tenancy?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, provided you can stump up the rent and deposit demanded by letting agent or landlord. You can sign the agreement as his proxy - just carry a letter of authorisation from him and hand it over to agent/landlord. He should just state 'I authorise AB to sign the tenancy agreement on my behalf', then signed and dated.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, provided you can stump up the rent and deposit demanded by letting agent or landlord. You can sign the agreement as his proxy - just carry a letter of authorisation from him and hand it over to agent/landlord. He should just state 'I authorise AB to sign the tenancy agreement on my behalf', then signed and dated.


Thank you Joppa for a great suggestion that of bringing the authorization letter and his job offer letter. I reckon money speaks for itself so I need to cough up the chunk of change

Would you say that *5 days to spend in London should be enough for when i fly out to find housing? I *plan on hitting the pavement and get on the ground to see the commute times for myself and check out the areas.

1.Perhaps I should get a monthly pass ? Is there such a thing ? Also need to check out the zones required.

2.Once pick on a few towns, I would go to the local letting agents and those I have checked out on rightmove.com and then call them for appointments for their newest listings?? Someone said London listings get rented quickly. 

Any tips on how to maximize and organize my upcoming trip to secure housing would be helpful, I just don't know London all that well.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Would you say that 5 days to spend in London should be enough for when i fly out to find housing? I plan on hitting the pavement and get on the ground to see the commute times for myself and check out the areas.


Keep in mind that most London estate agents aren't open at the weekend and if they are open on Saturday, it will only be for a few hours. You might want to spend a weekend getting to know your way around and then spend Monday through Friday concentrating on looking for flats. 



> 1.Perhaps I should get a monthly pass ? Is there such a thing ? Also need to check out the zones required.


Check the Transport for London website:

https://oyster.tfl.gov.uk/oyster/entry.do

You'll want an Oyster Card. There are monthly, weekly and pay-as-you-go options.



> 2.Once pick on a few towns, I would go to the local letting agents and those I have checked out on rightmove.com and then call them for appointments for their newest listings?? Someone said London listings get rented quickly.


Just for clarification sake, London is 659 square miles. If you want to keep your aim is a commute to Tottenham Court Road in 20-30 minutes, you'll most certainly be limited to London. You'll be looking at neighborhoods in London, not towns.

Estate agents aren't likely to show any interest in you until you are actually here and able to look at things and make a decision. It is however, worth it to call before you get here to see if you can set up some appointments in advance. 

If you want to keep the commute to 20-30 minutes I would suggest sticking to one tube line which puts you on the Central of Northern Line. Having to make connections always complicates things. Again, I would suggest getting a tube map and a map of London so you can get the lay of the land. Your budget is going to put you in Zone 2 and beyond. To judge a commute, 2 minutes between tube stops is about average.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Always ask whether the landlord will accept pets before seeing a property.
It will save a great deal of time, if the agents have done their homework before they show you a property.

Are your cats indoor cats, or are they used to outdoor space?
Again stipulate the requirement for outdoor space if that is what they are used to.

Suggestions west of London, would be Ealing, Chiswick.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Keep in mind that most London estate agents aren't open at the weekend and if they are open on Saturday, it will only be for a few hours. You might want to spend a weekend getting to know your way around and then spend Monday through Friday concentrating on looking for flats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent suggestion to go checking out places on sat and sunday then Mon to friday to get letting agents to show me some actual apts.

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

DPK said:


> Always ask whether the landlord will accept pets before seeing a property.
> It will save a great deal of time, if the agents have done their homework before they show you a property.
> 
> Are your cats indoor cats, or are they used to outdoor space?
> ...


Thanks for the reminder , yes I will definitely ask about the cats first since that is the deal breaker.

My furry babies are indoor and they are a little over 2 , neutered.They never go outside at all.

I will look into Ealing and Chiswick, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> I will look into Ealing and Chiswick, thanks for the suggestions!


Ealing is a good suggestion as it's a straight shot on the Central Line to Tottenham Court Road. Chiswick is lovely, I was just there on Wednesday. But, it would be a pretty crappy commute to Tottenham Court Road requiring 2 interchanges on the tube. I would strongly suggest trying to keep your commute to 1 tube line.


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

I live in Ealing and it is a great place - see some of my previous posts - but it's diverse, multi - cultural even by London standards, friendly with a great community, lovely parks, good transport links in and out of London including about 25 mins direct in central line to TCR station. Plenty of places you could find work nearer too. Chiswick is lovely too - probably a bit more up market but I'd say less friendly, very wealthy - a lot more "white, affluent" socio-demographic - and not nearly as easy access to TCR. Not sure how you'd get there actually as Pic line only stops late at night. You'd prob have to get the slower (but less busy) district line to Notting Hill Gate and change for central there. On the plus side Chiswick is nearer the river but it's quite a bit more expensive than Ealing too. All things considered I'd go for Ealing in your situation and budget. Definitely check it out though it's quite a diverse area so that's prob a different post in itself- check out south Ealing, Ealing Common, Pitshanger but for easiest access to central line you'd need to be near Ealing Broadway.

In terms of the commuting time - you soon get used to it - great free newspapers and you almost always can get a seat from Ealing Broadway as its the first Western station on the central line on that branch of the central


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

*These areas to Tottenham Court Road (Soho)*

Hi all, 

Ealing and Chiswick are definitely areas I will check out. Seems quite nice and I have to see it for myself. I plan on being in London for 7 to 10 days soon to see for myself.

What about Highgate, Wood Green , Crouch end (change of tube etc but doable) Archway? Avoid Holloway? 

Enfield Chase or West Hampstead?

I plan on checking out a list of areas prioritized. The fiance now says that 30 mins to even 45 mins max commute is reasonable, from his original 20 mins.

I certainly appreciate all these tips. I understand at the end of the day, it is still my decision but it sure helps to get other people's views especially if they have lived in London and I haven't and know little about the different areas and commute times. (lived there as a child not an adult)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I would start with areas with the least cumbersome commute, i.e. minimum changes. Changes aren't always a matter of simply crossing the platform, but can be a 5 or 10 minute walk to another part of the station.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> I would start with areas with the least cumbersome commute, i.e. minimum changes. Changes aren't always a matter of simply crossing the platform, but can be a 5 or 10 minute walk to another part of the station.


Yes, good point !! I check London transport website to get the commute times from one station (nearest apt) to Tottenham court, but hey the actual change may take longer especially during peak hours and the walk longer amidst a sea of bodies 

Before I sign any lease, I will do the commute myself and time it.

Thanks Nyclon!


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

There is a bus that runs from Chiswick to Oxford Circus.

It used to be the 88, but they were talking of changing the number. Not good for rush hour, but if the start time was flexi.....................

It runs from the Acton Green/Bedford Park side of Chiswick


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

North London areas you mention are also a possibility, and commuting shouldn't be too trining, though the Northern Line, despite recent improvements, still has the reputation of being a hell line, with overcrowding and frequent breakdowns. Also it has a most complex operation having two routes through Central London (Charing Cross - TCR is on - and Bank) and several branches (Mill Hill East, Edgware and High Barnet). There is also a big improvement work going on at TCR station, not set to finish till 2016. Piccadilly line for Wood Green is ok.
All the areas you mention differ a lot in character. Some parts are quite affluent, while others are run down. You just have to do a lot of leg work to find out for yourself.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

DPK said:


> There is a bus that runs from Chiswick to Oxford Circus.
> 
> It used to be the 88, but they were talking of changing the number. Not good for rush hour, but if the start time was flexi.....................
> 
> It runs from the Acton Green/Bedford Park side of Chiswick


It's the 94 and on a good day you'd be lucky if it took an hour.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh dear, times have changed!

I used to catch it into London on a regular basis about 11am, and my wallet would be open in John Lewis by 11.30am for a late brunch.

No good for work then.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

DPK said:


> There is a bus that runs from Chiswick to Oxford Circus.
> 
> It used to be the 88, but they were talking of changing the number. Not good for rush hour, but if the start time was flexi.....................
> 
> It runs from the Acton Green/Bedford Park side of Chiswick


I think the start time is 9am, but hey the bus is a good suggestion. I will look into it myself when I am there. I have to go to London and rent the apt while the fiance works out his last days at the current employer. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> It's the 94 and on a good day you'd be lucky if it took an hour.


Just for my own sake I will check out bus 94 too, thanks for the right answer I will be taking a break for a few months while I plan on setting up my own company so I may need to check out bus routes and get to know the London Transport System inside out.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> North London areas you mention are also a possibility, and commuting shouldn't be too trining, though the Northern Line, despite recent improvements, still has the reputation of being a hell line, with overcrowding and frequent breakdowns. Also it has a most complex operation having two routes through Central London (Charing Cross - TCR is on - and Bank) and several branches (Mill Hill East, Edgware and High Barnet). There is also a big improvement work going on at TCR station, not set to finish till 2016. Piccadilly line for Wood Green is ok.
> All the areas you mention differ a lot in character. Some parts are quite affluent, while others are run down. You just have to do a lot of leg work to find out for yourself.


Words of wisdom indeed, Joppa Yes, good tip about the Northern Line will keep that in mind for sure. Also good to know about the work on TCR. Will pass that along to the fiance. 

I would definitely have to sniff out the places thoroughly and get a feel for whether we would be comfortable with living in certain areas.

Therefore I plan on buying a one way rather than return ticket and then see how much time, how many days i need to have for hunting down the right apt in the right area. _Do you think that with a Swedish passport, they will question me as to why I have only a one way ticket?
_


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Just for my own sake I will check out bus 94 too, thanks for the right answer I will be taking a break for a few months while I plan on setting up my own company so I may need to check out bus routes and get to know the London Transport System inside out.


The London bus system is great. I live in London and I rely on the bus as much as the tube. However, in most cases the tube is going to a better choice for a work commute.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MultiCrayon said:


> Do you think that with a Swedish passport, they will question me as to why I have only a one way ticket?


No, none at all. No questions will be asked. They just want to check that your passport isn't a forgery or otherwise tampered with.


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, none at all. No questions will be asked. They just want to check that your passport isn't a forgery or otherwise tampered with.


Thanks Joppa! My passport is one of those new Biometric ones , difficult to fake and tamper with. I will also bring my EU national ID with me. 

I am so glad I got SE citizenship just for the sake of being able to move to other EU countries with ease. SE has been good to me, I applied online for citizenship, and in 5 working days the letter congratulating me as a citizen came in the mail, another 5 days to get passport and ID. When i got my Permanent Residency Visa,( 5 yrs ago) it was approved in 20 days from SE to the US. I got an immediate Permanent Residency visa right away upon first application for residency, a very fortunate thing.

I really look forward to living in the UK, it is something I have always wanted to do. Going by the kindness of folks on this forum, I have much to look forward to!! :clap2:


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The London bus system is great. I live in London and I rely on the bus as much as the tube. However, in most cases the tube is going to a better choice for a work commute.


Is there a bus guide of some sorts that I can purchase ? I need to know how the bus system works sooner or later as it will give me more options for exploring the city!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Is there a bus guide of some sorts that I can purchase ? I need to know how the bus system works sooner or later as it will give me more options for exploring the city!


Check the Transport for London link which I provided you with earlier. It has all the info you could possibly need on tubes, buses and fares including maps.


----------



## sarahnz (Sep 6, 2012)

I lived on the Northern Line when in London (Belsize Park and Chalk Farm) and really liked it. I know it has a bad reputation but I didn't find it bad at all in reality. I really liked that I could get to the West End or to the City without an interchanges right from my tube station. I also liked that the interchanges with other lines are generally pretty good and it's super easy to get to the Victoria line where the interchange is walking to the other side of the platform - about 10 steps! Obviously, each to their own but it was great for me. I'd happily live on that line again. I actually found the Circle Line way way worse for delays (when I lived in Paddington briefly). Good luck with choosing an area


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

sarahnz said:


> I lived on the Northern Line when in London (Belsize Park and Chalk Farm) and really liked it. I know it has a bad reputation but I didn't find it bad at all in reality. I really liked that I could get to the West End or to the City without an interchanges right from my tube station. I also liked that the interchanges with other lines are generally pretty good and it's super easy to get to the Victoria line where the interchange is walking to the other side of the platform - about 10 steps! Obviously, each to their own but it was great for me. I'd happily live on that line again. I actually found the Circle Line way way worse for delays (when I lived in Paddington briefly). Good luck with choosing an area


Now that is another viewpoint I appreciate!!! I love it when people chime in with their personal experiences since it is different strokes for different folks and I am one to view things from all angles and then check them out to see whether they work for me. Many thanks Sarah!!


----------

